# Reel Addiction......4/5 Family Jack Trip



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

*Reel Addiction......5/5 Family Jack Trip*

After alot of begging time after time for 10 years I finally got my Daddy to get on the boat with me and both of my brothers for a day of fishing.....he told me he didnt think he could handle an all dayer with us so I told him to just let me know when he got tired and we would roll in. The plan was to run out far to get on some good Jacks and then come back in and beat up some hard bottom for Red Groupers, Triggers, Ect. We run SW about 50 miles and made quick work of of our Jack limit between 28 - 35lbs. We hit a hard bottom area coming in and popped 6 nice trigger, some short Red Groupers and Gags and 4 pretty good kings and was gonna call it a day until we run over a good looking area coming in that was not very far out and something told me to check it. After 8 breakoffs and rigging everything up with 100lb liters I finally found the culprit. First Red Grouper in the boat was 21lbs, then a 18lber, then a 23lber, then a 12lber, we put couple more legal ones in the boat with several more break offs in between and decided not to beat that spot up to bad and come on in. What an awesome day I had with my dad and brothers! Needless to say I never heard a " Im getting tired " from anyone!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice day rite there!! great pics, good eatin!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

awesume what a find !!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome trip! Those are some stud Red Grouper!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like some good eatin'


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats, on a good trip

straycat


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you got the family on some fine fish, congrats!!! That's what its all about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man what a fish congrats on your catch!!


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Dam$ nice red groupers there! Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

some of the biggest red groupers I've seen in a while? Depth??


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

<90 ft...swiss cheese bottom


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Great report. Nothing like red grouper! I love seeing that red coming up from the depths and noticing it's not a snapper!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great box of fish for sure!!!thats some stud red grouper.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW, congrats on some pig red groupers


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous Grouper!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Those red groupers are huge! Great Day!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice....


----------

